

Digg Blog: Item-Based Collaborative Filtering - Anon84
http://blog.digg.com/?p=580

======
thomaspaine
This is a fairly uninformative post, pretty much all it says is that Digg is
using an item-item collaborative filtering algorithm. That's not particularly
interesting in and of itself.

If they went into the technical details about the challenges of creating an
item-item collaborative filtering algorithm at Digg's scale, that would be an
interesting read.

